# 5th ed codexes now cost £15



## caljrow (Jun 30, 2008)

after looking in white dwarf at the preorder section the new smurf dex will cost £15


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Yup, confirmed in the News & Rumors section. It's not bad considering it's going to be huge. (Atleast a novelettes worth) Sadly I only bought my SM codex 6 months ago! Argh! Now I can't sell it on ebay for more than £2...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

not just the SM codex though, all will be going up to £15


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

torealis said:


> not just the SM codex though, all will be going up to £15


This will cause problems for me because i collect guard & SM so the new SM codex being £15 & when theg uards codex comes out if tahts £15 to then im paying the eqivelant *Spelling* to buying the rule book haha


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

£15 for a cedex. Ok the books are getting thicker but £15 for a book a bit high for my liking.


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

I just got my old space marine codex about a month ago I did not know the new one was coming out so soon. I hope they rerelease a Dark Angels Codex


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Well with only the Tau and Necron codexes I need and only the Necron one coming next year so far I'm ok with the rise, I was expecting it due to the price rises already.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I know and it's a real bugger. If i hed £30 then i can no longer buy a Tac. Sq. and the Codex as a sort of "startetr bundle". Oh well. Scout squad it is. I wanted Scouts anyway.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

If you preordered the new Space Marine Codex before the price increase, will you still pay the original cost or the raised one?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

torealis said:


> not just the SM codex though, all will be going up to £15


Do you mean all the new ones will be £15, or do you mean a general price rise so all codices and army books will be £15?

:hoping it's not so cyclops:


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Hell, I thought £8 was steep when I started collecting. Bloody games workshop! GRR.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Unfortunatly Red Orc, it would seem to be all of them.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Aye, that's what I hoped wasn't happening...

h bugger cyclops:


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I was led to believe that all of them were going up, including the new SM codex after release, although that may have been the little turd in GW pursueding me to pre order one (it worked as well)


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't think $25, or whatever that is in Euroes, is much for a book that you will refer to extensively over a multi-year period.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

all going up by £3 and that includes the sm one which means it will now be £18.
You may think £8 was alot when you started but how much was petrol then? I know when i started driving it cost me around £20 to fill my car up and now its almost £80.
Considering the price of tin[which goes into white metal] doubled in the past few weeks the price rises are moderate.
Another example would be how little some product now cost. Like cold one knights compared to there metal counterparts.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

To reiterate what Jigplums has said £15 _is_ reasonable.

When you compare it to the £16.99 you pay for a fat arse coke addicts biography you start to appreciate how good value it is.











A night on the piss costs over £50! Do you moan to the barman every time you buy a round?

Grow a pair.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Codex have been £12 for an age, so going up £3 is no big deal. Its not like you have to buy them all the time.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I do not think it matters. For starters the new codex clocks in at 144 pages, some 60+ more than the current codex. Also, having seen an 8 page preview on GW's american website and the fantastic job they've done with the rulebook I am sure its justified.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

in the current world we live in with rising costs every were its no wounder that costs will go up. i would rather pay more knowing that GW may still be around in 10 yrs because there were prepaired to increase the pricies like this. as far as i can tell many hobbies cost more to play etc.

just to make an example i started archery 2 mouths ago. bow cost me just over £320.... and then the £200 joinging fee for a club. thats expensive .


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

they announced codices were going up, same as everything else in their range bar the plastic sets.... it's no biggie.... they cannot be unaffected by the material price rise across the globe so why should they not adapt to it?


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> they announced codices were going up, same as everything else in their range bar the plastic sets.... it's no biggie.... they cannot be unaffected by the material price rise across the globe so why should they not adapt to it?


Because they overcharge already. 
Charging £30 for a box of 5 terminators that cost about 5p each? Am I the only one that looks at that as daylight robbery? 

GW should have takin this one on the chin and done their fans a favor for once. It'll come back to bite them up the ass anyway, video games are much cheaper then GW nowadays. (Dont forget that video games are considered cool now as well...).
I have no idea what Gw's planning to do to help reel in the kiddies, but they better get their arses into gear or they'll be going the way of the Old Ones.....

Canadish


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

I haven't bought a miniature in months.
Why?
Xbox 360. 

ALSO: Oh Noes! you have to pay more money for codex!

You guys will pay 15 Pounds for a codex. currently, that works out to AUD$31.78.
We've been paying $38 Australian dollars for a codex since the previous SM codex came out. translated, that means Aussies pay 17.9 pounds for a codex.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, and we're paying $50 for the new one (as well as the drop pod model).

It's a book that will last you five odd years of gaming (unless you get sick of the gouging and get out completely). Suck it up, princess. You only need to buy ONE codex (for your army). If you have more than one army, then that was your decision, and should be budgeted for.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

moved to news and rumours.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

Why wasn't this thread locked a while back? it's in the price rise thread, and just repeating stuff we already know, the conversation is the same aswell. surely a lock and a mod post linking to the other thread would have sufficed...


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> number 2,
> we condoning this?


If you take exception to a post Jase we have a report post function. Clearly this is something that we don't condone. 

Forums need self moderation at times, we can't catch everything.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

true, didn't think about the report. sorry bout that.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Canadish said:


> Because they overcharge already.
> Charging £30 for a box of 5 terminators that cost about 5p each? Am I the only one that looks at that as daylight robbery?
> Canadish


That is serious exxageration. the materials cost a lot more than that and molding to that size and detail is surprisingly expensive..... A lot of people don't know it but GW are not that big money makers.... they do not have a huge profit margin, if there is demand on products they will use that to increase the profit margin.... simple as that....


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Canadish said:


> Because they overcharge already.
> Charging £30 for a box of 5 terminators that cost about 5p each? Am I the only one that looks at that as daylight robbery?
> 
> GW should have takin this one on the chin and done their fans a favor for once. It'll come back to bite them up the ass anyway, video games are much cheaper then GW nowadays. (Dont forget that video games are considered cool now as well...).
> ...


Dude, terminators are £25 per box. Plus the fact that if you count the cost of the machinery making them and the fact that each would cost way more than 5p = bargain in my book. Or to put it another way, Cheap as Chips.

And plus the Old Ones were wiped out by warp entities infecting there minds and using them as gateways to the Material realm. So do you think this would happen to a few human biengs? I don't.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> Dude, terminators are £25 per box. Plus the fact that if you count the cost of the machinery making them and the fact that each would cost way more than 5p = bargain in my book. Or to put it another way, Cheap as Chips.
> 
> And plus the Old Ones were wiped out by warp entities infecting there minds and using them as gateways to the Material realm. So do you think this would happen to a few human biengs? I don't.


Oh good lord dude. He meant that people are going to stop playing with GW products and GW will go out of business. Highly unlikely I think, but people will stop playing. Although seeing people have warp entities burst out of their heads would be pretty badass.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I have a send through 4th ed dex and the quiarlity that has gone into each book has grown a lot. Plus I have read and held the new SM dex and that thing is HUGE. Sixty pages sounds like a lot in text but when you hold the thing you relise just how much that really is.


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

I think this book is definitely worth the cost. My local GW has two in store for browsing (one is the manager's personal copy, one is the store's). Excellent book.. and huge.


----------



## Dialgar (Sep 7, 2008)

the new necron one is supposed to be out end of this month / beg of next. i cant wait. i more than happy to pay the £15 i enjoy the stories and the art section has given me no end of help.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I might be going mad here, but isn't £15 what the larger Fantasy books used to cost anyways. The original 40K codexes where tiny for £8, then they got slightly bigger at £12 which went across he board for both systems. But if the memory is working, and to be fair it isn't always on top of itself, but I am quite sure I remember paying £15 for Fantasy army books in the mid to late 90's.

Is it a case of the going back to an old price for a larger book, just they now include 40K as well as fantasy? (Well at least they'll be larger for those codexes/army books due out after the Marine one anyways.)


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

*Raises one eyebrow that anyone is surprised by this*


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*hi*

hi all, just flicked through the thread and dont know if this has been mentioned yet:

Yes, it is £15 in the PREORDER SECTION, after release, unfortunately, it will be £18!

Sorry it was me who had to tell y'all!

M

edit: insert:

And, having asked my local Gw manager, who kicks ass BTW, he said it might only be the larger ones, as the marines one is somewhat double the size of current necrons dex. So, yes, £18!!! £15 if preordered, and mainly 'caus its bigger and better, I'll update soon after further research about the other dexes.

M


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Canadish said:


> Because they overcharge already.
> Charging £30 for a box of 5 terminators that cost about 5p each? Am I the only one that looks at that as daylight robbery?
> 
> GW should have takin this one on the chin and done their fans a favor for once. It'll come back to bite them up the ass anyway, video games are much cheaper then GW nowadays. (Dont forget that video games are considered cool now as well...).
> ...


I agree that terminators are really expensive but you shouldn't be trying to pick up women with lines that include the words "...and I play world of warcraft" 

you'd be better off picking up a guitar and strumming.

But back on topic, yeah it's an expensive hobby, but look at it this way, all you need to buy to be tournament ready is the new marine codex. Right? Hahaha


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Dialgar said:


> the new necron one is supposed to be out end of this month / beg of next.


it's going to be a fair bit later then that unfortunately


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm afraid GW Oz takes the cake for scalping its gamers. Try Au$43.00 for the new codex. Don't know what that is in pounds but it's about US$38-39. Ouch.


----------



## TTIO (Sep 5, 2008)

General tip: US dollars are worth about half as much as pounds. So that would be approx. 20 quid


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Canadish said:


> Because they overcharge already.
> Charging £30 for a box of 5 terminators that cost about 5p each? Am I the only one that looks at that as daylight robbery?


Please - let me know how you work out a box of Terminators cost 5p each? Last I checked - the machines required in order to make the plastic sprues cost an absolute bomb both to buy and to run. The factory and warehouse space, as well as the costs to employ the god knows how many staff to run said machines and pick the items from the warehouse.

Think also of the cost of employing the staff to sculpt the miniatures, and all of the machines and development process involved with that.

Then go onto the cost of moving the models from factory to store, employing the staff in the store to sell them etc. etc. etc.

All in all, I'd say the cost per unit for GW stuff looks pretty high - but you have to look at the number of people they have to employ just to put the box on the shelf. You can't just look at the cost of the plastic itself and decide you're being ripped off, but you have to look at the whole process of bringing the model to market and the fact that as a company, they need to 

Also - when were terminators £30? They're currently £25 and as a plastic kit won't be going up with the price rise. So your point is pretty moot anyway.

All in all, I'd say that you should probably engage your brain and realise that boxes of models don't just magically get turned from an amorphous lump of plastic into the models we love by magic - there's a huge design process going on in the background.

Just my 2p.

Edit: Beaten to it x millionty


----------



## Marcus Antonius Primus (Jul 22, 2008)

They are expensive because they're made in the UK, but I prefer it that way rather than buying Chinese made stuff honestly.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Still makes some of the Imperial Armour books look cheap - there about £30 - £50 from ForgeWorld.


----------



## TTIO (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm told that GW make approx. 80% profit. Dunno if it's true or not, but that comes from someone who is usually right about these things...

Apparently, the Battle for Macragge set used to cost 10 quid. Now it's 40, so judging by that I'd say that their profit margins aren't as small as some people have made out (can't remember who)


----------



## fool injected (Sep 14, 2008)

My understanding is the SM codex is $30. Other codex's are going to be $25. The supposed reason for the addition money on the sm codex is it is much larger than a standard codex.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Its not that bad when minus the hardback cover the new SM codex is 2/3s as thick as the rulebook


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

lightmonkey said:


> in the current world we live in with rising costs every were its no wounder that costs will go up. i would rather pay more knowing that GW may still be around in 10 yrs because there were prepaired to increase the pricies like this. as far as i can tell many hobbies cost more to play etc.
> 
> just to make an example i started archery 2 mouths ago. bow cost me just over £320.... and then the £200 joinging fee for a club. thats expensive .


200 quid for a joining fee? That is insane sir. The cost here for to join the local archery club is $50AU a year. 320 quid for a bow? Madness...

EDIT: Upon talking to my father, Madness isn't a good term for you. His Compound bow cost $1300AU BEFORE he added anything.


----------

